# Solved: Disable Split Screen



## freedom2006

Hello Everyone. I'm asking this for a colleague, don't have Wiindows 8 myself so have no idea on this..... He's split the screen to show two different web pages. How does he get back to show just one ? Thanks


----------



## TerryNet

Your friend should probably upgrade to 8.1, but if I interpret the question properly think he can just drag the separating line to either side of the screen.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Depends on how it was done
If in IE you simply right click taskbar and click "undo show side by side"
as he originally clicked show side by side - after dragging first window to side of screen and then opening next in new tab
see my screenshot please

I used 7 but the general principle is the same -

See this for more info
http://blog.laptopmag.com/use-split-screen-mode-windows-81

or this
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows7/arrange-windows-side-by-side-on-the-desktop-using-snap

or unless I have misunderstood and he has set something other than on the above simply close the windows and close the browser and reopen it.

There is another screenshot for 8 with the website link for you that is possibly a better explanation
http://winsupersite.com/windows-8/windows-81-tip-master-auto-snap


----------

